# ARGO 8X8



## DTW

Anybody out there with ARGO"s and information on the , tires parts etc.


----------



## plott hound

what would you like to know?im an argo enthusiast plus I belong to a site that caters to all amphibious atv's.


----------



## DTW

I would like to know where used parts are obtainable in canada and what to look for when buying a used argo.
I am presently rebuilding 2 mid 80's machines , and looking for a few parts.

DTW


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have a dealership here if that helps.

http://www.lochlomondequipmentsales.com/


----------



## plott hound

I rebuilt a mid 80's machine a few years ago.all new axles,bearings,chains,wheels ect.was a neat little toy but had no power with the 17 hp kohler.next project was a 1996 conquest pumped about the same amount of parts into it but had to rebuild the engine.was a huge step up from the old I/C model.then 2 years ago I bought a 2012 hdi demo.boy what a difference.this thing is a cadilac compared to the other 2 dogs.my advice to you is to stop pumping money into the older argos and get something newer.if you need some good info on those older machines or any argo for that matter check out 6x6 world. http://www.6x6world.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## AkBillyBow

I am looking into trading for an Argo, and came across this site last night while surfing for Argo info.  It has all kinds of manuals that you can download.  Hope it helps!!

http://www.argoadventure.com/Argo-HDI-750-8x8-Manuals_ep_51-1.html

 AkBillyBow


----------



## henry8547

Thanks for the link.


----------

